# local plants?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been taking my son fishing lately at the local river and every time I catch some plants I find they look quite similar to different plants in the hobby like vals, egeria and stuff.

Anyone ever try putting local plants in their tanks?


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

https://www.ontario.ca/environment-and-energy/remove-native-aquatic-plants
https://www.ontario.ca/environment-and-energy/remove-invasive-aquatic-plants

I'd be careful, especially if you're fishing. You might want to make sure you identify what you're pulling out. Could you imagine getting checked by MNR and all your fishing stuff is in order just to get in trouble for a few pieces of some sort of invasive species?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to the Sandbanks Provincial park back in July and recognized several species of aquatic plants:

- hornwort,
- cabomba
- guppy grass


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Very odd rules. If you see an invasive species, you can't remove it which would help the environment, you can only report it, which would cost the government money to send someone out to probably just do the same thing, pull it out.

if I were to get some plants from the local river I would have to take extra prcautions like quick bleach bath and stuff to be sure I don't infect my tanks with something.


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> Very odd rules. If you see an invasive species, you can't remove it which would help the environment, you can only report it, which would cost the government money to send someone out to probably just do the same thing, pull it out.
> 
> if I were to get some plants from the local river I would have to take extra prcautions like quick bleach bath and stuff to be sure I don't infect my tanks with something.


The rules exist to prevent the spread of invasive species to waters which they may not yet inhabit. the government is not going to come and pull the plant out, they only wish to confine it to the area it is currently established and prevent it's spread.


----------

